
Musk emails alleged Tesla saboteur, 'You're a horrible human being' - JumpCrisscross
https://www.engadget.com/2018/06/21/elon-musk-tesla-lawsuit-sabotage-model-3/
======
JudasGoat
My take is that Elon has been putting a lot of effort right from the beginning
to paint the "saboteur" as lacking credibility. It appears to me Mr Musk is
worried about the message more than betrayal.

~~~
oceanghost
I have no specific knowledge of this case, but I agree with you this feels
off. I have seen this dozen of times during the course of my own career.

The standard playbook anytime an employee whistleblows, makes an HR complaint,
etc, is to paint them as disgruntled and look for a legal action they can make
against them.

------
manicdee
NB: Musk wrote this when replying to an email from the alleged saboteur. Musk
did not contact he guy out of the blue to harass him.

------
outworlder
Not a lawyer. However, isn't the usual advice, specially for CEOs, to keep
quiet and not engage in any way? From a legal and PR perspective.

In any case, I find this to be refreshing. Enough with the sterile press
releases drafted by lawyers.

~~~
sn41
Agree. I am not entirely sure what the sabotage was, or its impact, and do not
necessarily empathize with Musk. But I think that honest language in official
releases is something that will reduce the stranglehold that lawyers have on
corporate communications.

------
wedn3sday
"You're not wrong Walter, you're just an asshole."

------
mikec3010
Here are some moral judgements against Elon:

* shopped around US cities to bargain for the most corporate welfare tax breaks for his gigafactory, effectively shoveling the taxburden onto the residents.

* promised so many new jobs to Reno for the gigafactory, but most of the construction contracts were given to out of state construction firms.

* uses "third party" contractor loopholes to separate workers from the company so they can be easily over worked (12 hour shifts) then discarded

* same is true for the tesla factory in CA.

* overworks the engineers at SpaceX and throws them away if they don't work 7 days a week.

* started paypal, whose profits derive from circumventing banking laws by claiming not to be a bank, whose reputation for stealing/freezing money is unsurpassed by anyone except criminal enterprise.

So I'm sorry bud. I don't have any sympathy because some guy copied your
files. In fact this is likely just a publicity stunt.

~~~
anon_spx
I'm a lurker who never posts (until now), but the bullet on SpaceX triggered
me.

I'm a software engineer at SpaceX, and the idea that the average engineer here
works 7 days a week is patently false. The average engineer here works 50-55
hours a week -- which I would argue is no different than any other top
startup.

We work hard because we are fervently passionate about our mission and wanting
to make a positive impact on the world. SpaceX recruits top talent, and every
engineer that I know could easily get another job if they had any desire. Me
and almost every other engineer at SpaceX that I've spoken to love working for
SpaceX and Elon, so please don't pity SpaceX engineers or use it as a talking
point in your vendetta against him.

~~~
sb8244
50-55 shouldn't be normal. That's either >6 standard working days or 5
(fairly) long days.

~~~
anon_spx
Who are you to judge my life decisions about what I spend my time on? It's my
choice and my life. I do what I love and nothing more. Go search elsewhere for
controversy -- there's none here.

